# Texas Unicorn mismoult......



## Laemia (Sep 29, 2007)

I got up to a horrible sight. My Texas Unicorn - phyllovates chlorophaea had a mismoult and I'd like to explain how he looks and see what anyone thinks. When I first got him around three weeks ago he had one raptorial arm, the left one, that was twisted at the end and didn't seem to work so I thought his next moult may be a problem. When I first found him the exoskeleton was still attached to his mouth, anntenae and the ends of both the raptorial arms. I sprayed with warm water and got everything off that I could. Just wondering if anyone out there has other ideas to help him at all? Thank you.


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

Not much you can do. It happens sometimes.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 30, 2007)

Molting is pretty weird-looking, successful or not. Giving a little water is the only thing I know that helps a stuck mantis.


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2007)

> Molting is pretty weird-looking, successful or not. Giving a little water is the only thing I know that helps a stuck mantis.


Usually that does not work either.


----------



## Orin (Oct 1, 2007)

If it's not too badly deformed it should make it through the next molt. Sounds like you had a molt in shipping and it was lucky to survive.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 7, 2007)

That happened to one of mine. I got the skin off his face but his arms where so pulled up to his head after he dried that he couldn't eat or move.


----------



## Felix.B (Oct 7, 2007)

oh that sounds worry.can you post a picture of this mantis?if his 4 legs are still working you can feed him by hand,this works.but if not take him to fridge or another mantid or one of your pets for meal.

regadrs,Felix


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 7, 2007)

Wonder if this is due to the seasonal change, the sudden temperature drop?

There are many cases happen at the same time here in Taiwan too.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't think he'll make it anymore...


----------



## Laemia (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry all, I am one of the only people who doesn't have a digital camera yet. The mantis is still doing well. He just can't really move both front arms anymore. I know it started with one arm was kind of twisted then it seemed in the next moult both got stuck. I know I couldn't get all the exoskeleton off. Maybe that is why they both can't move. I was thinking about cutting part of the arm off that is twisted because I'm pretty sure when he moults again it will become stuck again and I have no problems hand feeding him at all. Would you guys do that if you were me? I'd love to know. Thank you.


----------



## Mantida (Oct 8, 2007)

Laemia said:


> Sorry all, I am one of the only people who doesn't have a digital camera yet. The mantis is still doing well. He just can't really move both front arms anymore. I know it started with one arm was kind of twisted then it seemed in the next moult both got stuck. I know I couldn't get all the exoskeleton off. Maybe that is why they both can't move. I was thinking about cutting part of the arm off that is twisted because I'm pretty sure when he moults again it will become stuck again and I have no problems hand feeding him at all. Would you guys do that if you were me? I'd love to know. Thank you.


I wouldn't cut part of the arm off; the female I had that twisted her arm regenerated it back into place when she had her next molt. If the arm is getting caught in or on his other limbs then I'd say to cut it, but if it's just sideways then I don't think it's a good idea. There's always some chance of regeneration.


----------

